

Selling the Dream, putting Sales before Software - gridspy
http://blog.gridspy.co.nz/2009/12/selling-the-dream-putting-sales-before-software.html

======
gridspy
Google Analytics tells me the average visitor from HN takes 8 seconds to run
away in terror. I guess a change away from the default Moveable Type theme was
long overdue.

It really is a struggle to develop and market your start-up while holding down
a full-time job. I reckon having a blog at all is an achievement for a part-
time entrepreneur :)

